# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Ascites en Cyste eierstok

## Fiddlers

Ben vanochtend naar het ziekenhuis geweest voor echo van de buik. Dit in verband met verdenking op gal/nierstenen. Daar was echter niets te zien. Ik heb echter de ziekte van crohn en meerdere operaties hiervoor moeten ondergaan en mijn hele buik is gevoelig. De arts die de echo deed keek echter verder dan zijn neus lang was en zag linksonder in mijn buik vocht zitten wat daar niet hoort. Ik ben ontzettend geschrokken hierdoor, temeer omdat er in mijn verleden met crohn ontzettende complicaties geweest zijn waardoor ik er bijna niet meer geweest was. 
Ik moet nu nog 2 dagen wachten eer ik de uitslag van de punctie krijg. Hij nam namelijk gelijk een punctie van het vocht. Moest wel ff slikken want het overviel me ontzettend.
Wie kan me iets positiefs hier over zeggen. Al is het maar een beetje positief. Want dat het niet hoort dat weet ik. Ik ben best bang als ik dat mag zeggen.

----------


## katje45

Hoi ,

Weet niets positiefs, maar wil je daarom veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ascites ...even iets meer uitleg voor mensen die dit niet kennen; zo kunnen bepaalde leden je mss beter helpen Fiddlers! Sterkte!

Ascites (buikwaterzucht of waterbuik) is de medische term voor het aanwezig zijn van vocht in de buik en is altijd pathologisch. Ascites geeft opzwelling van de buik. De ontstaanswijze van de twee vormen exsudatief en transudatief is verschillend.

*Exsudatieve ascites
Bij exsudatieve ascites is het buikvocht eiwitrijk. De oorzaken is meestal kanker of ontstekingen. Bij de vrouw is eierstokkanker (ovariumcarcinoom) een belangrijke oorzaak. Alle ontstekingen binnen de buikvliezen (peritoneum) kunnen ascites veroorzaken.

*Transudatieve ascites
Deze vorm van buikvochtontwikkeling duidt meestal op een verhoging van de druk in de poortader (portale hypertensie), waardoor vocht uit het vaatstelsel treedt. Dit treedt vaak op door levercirrose of door trombose in de poortader (vena portae hepatis).


Behandeling
De behandeling van ascites bestaat uit het wegnemen van de oorzaak. Als dit niet of niet goed mogelijk is kan de ascites gedraineerd worden door middel van het inbrengen van een drain. Tevens kan men trachten diuretica (plaspillen) te geven om zodoende het evenwicht te herstellen.

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Fiddlers

Ik weet ondertussen iets meer. Het vocht zit in de holte van Douglas. (ruimte tussen baarmoeder en endeldarm) Hier heb ik in 2001 een abces gehad, doordat ik een darmperforatie had van de dunne darm. Ben er toen aan geopereerd en bleef hier wel klachten houden. Maar doordat het "probleem" was opgelost moest ik daar maar mee leren leven. Nu ging ik met andere pijnklachten naar de dokter en komen ze hierachter.
Ik word er af en toe een beetje moedeloos van. 
Ik weet nog niks over het vocht zelf of het aanvullend bloedonderzoek dus zodra ik wat weet laat ik het jullie weten.

----------


## Fiddlers

Net gebeld door de HA.
Het zijn geen enge dingen (gelukkig) Bloed was goed.
In het vocht zitten geen rare cellen (ook heerlijk om te weten)
Maarrrrrrr waar het vandaan komt weten we nog steeds niet.

Dus mag ik voor onderzoek weer naar mijn mdl arts. Die moet mij verder onderzoeken en eventuele acties (MRI, scan, punctie) ondernemen.

Ben opgelucht maar nog niet van de pijn af en daar baal ik van.

Maar goed. Vooruit kijken en positief blijven nietwaar?

Dus word vervolgd............

----------


## Agnes574

Veel sterkte ermee Fiddlers!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Fiddlers

Ik weet nu dat het zeer waarschijnlijk een pseudo cyste is. Er zit iets van 500cc vocht in mijn buik. (dat drukt de organen weg met alle pijn en ongemak vandien.) ik word 6 januari gebeld door de gyn, die me dan gaat vertellen of en hoe hij het weg gaat halen.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Fiddler,

Hoe is het afgelopen met de cyste? Is deze al verwijderd ?

----------


## Fiddlers

Nee de cyste zit met allerlei schotten zo dat het onmogelijk is deze via een normale manier te verwijderen. Er is wel wat vocht weggehaald, op 15 januari, maar meer kon niet.
Het toeval wil dat ik vanmiddag naar de gyn. moet en dan misschien weer wat wijzer word.
Ik word er wel een beetje wanhopig van want ik heb nog steeds niet echt een duidelijk antwoord hoe het nu komt dat het er zit.

----------


## Fiddlers

Ondertussen zijn we alweer een paar maandjes verder.
Ik weet nu ook dat mijn dikke darm ontstoken is, en daarvoor moest ik door de Mri en CT scan. Hieruit bleek dat ik ook nog een (waarschijnlijke) cyste heb aan mijn eierstok. 
Deze Cystes en vocht moeten eerst uit de buik alvorens ik aan de medicijnen mag voor de crohn. Ben gisterochtend langs de gyn. geweest en die heeft me gelijk voor volgende week op de O.K. lijst gezet omdat het beeld wat hij had op de echo heel erg anders was dan hij in januari had gezien. 
Ik word volgende week woensdag geopereerd door de gyn, en 2 chirurgen. Tja voorkeursbehandeling omdat ik echt een super ingewikkelde buik heb waar ze het liefst van af blijven.
Ik moet zeggen dat ik wel een beetje huiverig ben. Het is toch weer een grote operatie, je moet weer herstellen van alles, en de kindertjes hebben vakantie dus ik kien het goed uit allemaal.
Maar denk dat er toch enige haast achter zit, anders had hij niet meteen de O.K. gebeld voor volgende week denk ik.

----------


## Tralala

Heftig zeg,heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Fiddlers,

Ik hoop dat de operatie geslaagd is en dat het nu wat beter met je gaat! Wat een ellende allemaal, vooral als je niet weet wat de oorzaak is... heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

